# Because Bubbles Matter - The Ghetto Berry



## Sir Vape (27/10/16)

Be sure to pop into Sir Vape this Saturday 29th October 2016 for the Durban launch of BBM's - The Ghetto Berry.




More detailed info can be found on our Facebook page. www.facebook.com/sirvape

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheCollz (27/10/16)

Sounds like my kinda juice (OO, )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (28/10/16)

I wonder what Ghetto tastes like


----------



## bjorncoetsee (29/10/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

